# VOX ganando también la batalla ideológica. Increpan a una mujer por ir a un acto suyo y ella reacciona asi...



## Vanatico (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## todoayen (5 Jun 2022)

Le meto una denuncia por grabarme que se le caen los huevos.
Eso después del manotazo al móvil y que salte por los aires.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Jun 2022)

Al subnormal del móvil lo reventaba a hostias 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Jun 2022)

pero qué le pasa al subnormal ese? le meto una hostia que se traga el móvil. pero estos matones de dónde salen? menuda escoria.3

miradle la cara y la mirada, es un mormón, es un convencido, un fanático. un loco. estos son los que luego en casa le dan hostias a la mujer porque la comida está fría.

joder, me da pena que nadie le haya dado una BUENA HOSTIA


----------



## zirick (5 Jun 2022)

Rogelio medio. Que mal perder tienen


----------



## Salsa_rosa (5 Jun 2022)

CI 30 si llega.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Jun 2022)

el "agresor" no tiene ni media ostia. esta buscando el bofeton pero se ha ido haciendo el ridiculo y ahora todos le tenemos la cara en la memoria por si nos lo cruzamos.


----------



## Sr Julian (5 Jun 2022)

Lo que hace el tio de grabar con el móvil a pocos centímetros de la cara de una mujer debe de ser acoso como mínimo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 Jun 2022)

Actores los 3.


----------



## tracrium (5 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> el "agresor" no tiene ni media ostia. esta buscando el bofeton pero se ha ido haciendo el ridiculo y ahora todos le tenemos la cara en la memoria por si nos lo cruzamos.



Mejor una humillante colleja, pero de esas de las que pican.


----------



## SeñorLobo (5 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien conoce el facebook o lo que sea del facha de mierda del móvil? Es para ponerle un par de lineas explicándole lo que opino de él.


----------



## biba ecuador (5 Jun 2022)

Esos que defienden a las mujeras son unos traidores a los hombres de verdad


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Jun 2022)

Diseño hidráulico de cunetas


"Blog sobre tutoriales de construcción e ingeniería civil"




www.construreyesingenieria.com


----------



## Vanatico (5 Jun 2022)

Apostaria a que en esta campaña se va a escapar alguna torta.
Lo que no se es de que bando a que bando.


----------



## dabuti (5 Jun 2022)

En Valladolid es igual:

Cuarentones nuncafollistas de VOX liados con pantxitas con dos hijos por barba.

Patriotas y españolazos por los cojones...como Rocío Conventos, Garrrriga y medio partido.

Menudo ridículo.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Karlb (5 Jun 2022)

Hacen bien en quedarse quieto porque es para meterle un manotazo al móvil y colárselo en una terraza, como mínimo y eso antes de cuando llamó al otro hijo de puta.


----------



## gabrielo (5 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> En Valladolid es igual:
> 
> Cuarentones nuncafollistas de VOX liados con pantxitas con dos hijos por barba.
> 
> ...



escucha el mensaje de vox y no lo que dice falconetti que dice vox mientras hace el trenecito contigo y el begoño


----------



## Vanatico (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## EnKli (5 Jun 2022)

eres el calvo ese que va grabando señoras?


----------



## El Moñas (5 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> En Valladolid es igual:
> 
> Cuarentones nuncafollistas de VOX liados con pantxitas con dos hijos por barba.
> 
> ...



Uhhhh! 

Parece que los cerebritos de la Izquierda no habían contemplado la idea de que muchos de los que han emigrado (legalmente) a España acaban votando a VOX. 

Y no solo cubanos y venezolanos que han huido de sus respectivad dictaduras comunistas, que estos vienen de serie votando a VOX.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (5 Jun 2022)

todavia no les han hecho el CSI? mira que me extraña


----------



## Joaquim (6 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> En Valladolid es igual:
> 
> Cuarentones nuncafollistas de VOX liados con pantxitas con dos hijos por barba.
> 
> ...





Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Voxera inmigrante y lesbiana       y el partido lleno de sudacas y negros, joder, qué nutrición JAJJAA



A mi lo que me nutre, es ver como a los rojos, a la que os pinchan un poco, enseguida sacáis al racista, clasista, machista y homófobo, que siempre habéis llevado dentro; cada día está mas claro que simplemente proyectabais vuestros peores defectos en los demás.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Jun 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Agresor racista, machista, clasista, xenófobo y homófobo, llamemos a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## Stormtrooper (6 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> A mi lo que me nutre, es ver como a los rojos, a la que os pinchan un poco, enseguida sacáis al racista, clasista, machista y homófobo, que siempre habéis llevado dentro; cada día está mas claro que simplemente proyectabais vuestros peores defectos en los demás.



No hay nada más estúpido que un gay con una camiseta del Che Guevara, ese que decía "EL TRABAJO OS HARA HOMBRES"


----------



## Joaquim (6 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> No hay nada más estúpido que un gay con una camiseta del Che Guevara, ese que decía "EL TRABAJO OS HARA HOMBRES"


----------



## Santirey (6 Jun 2022)

Que verguenza ajena el planchabragas reporterillo y la fregona del sombrerito. A ese payaso le quedan días para que le partan la cara por "crecidito", posiblemente por culpa de la bocachanclas que lo maneja.


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Jun 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> No hay nada más estúpido que un gay con una camiseta del Che Guevara, ese que decía "EL TRABAJO OS HARA HOMBRES"



"El Nuevo Hombre Cubano", Por E.Che Guevara. Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Tocomotxo (6 Jun 2022)

Vamos a tener mucha mano de obra para la ampliacion de la cruz de los caidos parece


----------



## Manoliko (6 Jun 2022)

Que ostia tienen todos esos retrasados que se ponen a grabar con el movil.


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

¿Los otros no te molestan?.
Aunque yo creo que estos vídeos crean el efecto contrario


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Actores los 3.



Puede ser.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

se me pone alguien a grabarme asi y acabo en la carcel.


----------



## Sonico (6 Jun 2022)

Da igual, vamos a desaparecer.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

El Moñas dijo:


> Uhhhh!
> 
> Parece que los cerebritos de la Izquierda no habían contemplado la idea de que muchos de los que han emigrado (legalmente) a España acaban votando a VOX.
> 
> Y no solo cubanos y venezolanos que han huido de sus respectivad dictaduras comunistas, que estos vienen de serie votando a VOX.



VOX el partido de los inmigrantes.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Que ostia tienen todos esos retrasados que se ponen a grabar con el movil.



no solo es grabar con el movil 
es joder tu espacio vital en el proceso incluso.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

Un rebelde de salón, mientras el gobierno le encula bien para llevarlo a la miseria más absoluta. 

Un retrasado que piensa que un político y un coro le va a solucionar la vida.

Así estamos. Con estos nombres nada se puede hacer


----------



## Wasi (6 Jun 2022)

Se come el móvil mínimo, aunque sinceramente medio pueblo español merece la muerte, no hay más, sus sesos desparramados por el suelo me pondría la polla cómo un canto


----------



## Kluster (6 Jun 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Al subnormal del móvil lo reventaba a hostias



Debe ser un apesebrado de la red clientelar sociata que ve peligrar su mamandurria.


----------



## superloki (6 Jun 2022)

Creo que en este hilo todos hemos coincidido en lo repugnante que es el que graba con el móvil y las cuatro hostias que le daríamos...


----------



## NXT (6 Jun 2022)

¿Para qué entras al hilo si estás harto del tema?
¿Por masoquismo?
¿Por odio y la necesidad de manifestarlo como hacen los acosadores del vídeo?


----------



## NXT (6 Jun 2022)

¿Qué victimismo? ¿El que buscaba el acosador poniendo el móvil en plena jeta de la gente a ver si conseguía ser agredido?

Si lo dices por la señora acosada, creo que te equivocas. En vez de entrar al trapo, ha pasado un huevo de los acosadores y se ha alejado repitiendo "viva Vox".

El reportero, pues hace su trabajo, y me parece estupendo que ponga en evidencia al par de acosadores que, frustrados al no poder provocar agresión violenta contra ellos responden con insultos, amenazas y empujones.

A mí lo que me cansan son los progres totalitarios tratando de decirles a los demás qué es lo que deben opinar y que además tratan de buscar el conflicto para luego decir qué mala es la ultraderecha.


----------



## Sonico (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> VOX el partido de los inmigrantes.



El problema es que muchos os informáis por tv o internet.
En la calle hay otra realidad.
Camioneros de ULTRADERECHA.
La vida ha cambiado y muchos no saben como ha pasado.
Conozco ecuatorianos y ecuatorianas que temen a los moros y sí, simpatizan con Vox. Ellos están libres de ese virus que muchos tienen que les impide defender su país. El virus Cainita, que no tiene vacuna ni cura.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> El problema es que muchos os informáis por tv o internet.
> En la calle hay otra realidad.
> *Camioneros de ULTRADERECHA.*
> La vida ha cambiado y muchos no saben como ha pasado.




ultraderecha no es todo aquel que esta hasta las pelotas de la situacion actual del pais.
ya hace tiempo que no se que coño es eso de ultraderecha.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> *¿Qué victimismo? ¿El que buscaba el acosador poniendo el móvil en plena jeta de la gente a ver si conseguía ser agredido?*
> 
> Si lo dices por la señora acosada, creo que te equivocas. En vez de entrar al trapo, ha pasado un huevo de los acosadores y se ha alejado repitiendo "viva Vox".
> 
> ...



ese imbecil tenia que haber conseguido una buena rotura de brazo.
es un error no darle lo que queria


----------



## Sonico (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ultraderecha no es todo aquel que esta hasta las pelotas de la situacion actual del pais.
> ya hace tiempo que no se que coño es eso de ultraderecha.



¿No viste a los ministros del gobierno llamar a los camioneros de ultraderecha?


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> ¿No viste a los ministros del gobierno llamar a los camioneros de ultraderecha?



los ministros del gobierno son MIERDA
no suelo verlos.


----------



## Charidemo (7 Jun 2022)

Ya tenéis nueva heroina. Panchita, gorda, lesbiana y rubia de bote. Viva VOX, la salvación de los españoles.


----------



## Sonico (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> los ministros del gobierno son MIERDA
> no suelo verlos.



Pues me parece bien, es normal entonces que no sepas de que hablamos.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues me parece bien, es normal entonces que no sepas de que hablamos.



 ahora ellos determinan quien es o quien no de ultraderecha
que nadie sabe que es

yo no les daria tanto poder.


----------



## Deitano (7 Jun 2022)

Están acojonados.
Y hacen bien, los hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## NXT (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ese imbecil tenia que haber conseguido una buena rotura de brazo.
> es un error no darle lo que queria



Si le rompen el brazo o le responden con cualquier otra agresión ya tendrías a los pocos minutos el titular en todos los medios "Ultraderechista de VOX agrede a un manifestante" o algo parecido.

Créeme, a ese imbécil le ha jodido más el no salirse con la suya, y eso lo evidencia su rabia e impotencia al final del vídeo.
_
"¡A mí no me toques, hijo de puta!"_

















_ "¡Te arranco la cabeza!"_


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Si le rompen el brazo o le responden con cualquier otra agresión ya tendrías a los pocos minutos el titular en todos los medios "Ultraderechista de VOX agrede a un manifestante" o algo parecido.
> 
> Créeme, a ese imbécil le ha jodido más el no salirse con la suya, y eso lo evidencia su rabia e impotencia al final del vídeo.
> 
> ...



no se yo ,
si siempr estamos en el tema del que diran no vamos a solucionar nada.
sin embargo la paliza de su vida
y que lo ingresen en el hospital.
a nivel personal puede purgar algo de su ser que no funciona bien.

tarde o temprano te vas a tener que enfrentar.
esa gente no tiene cura
y pide cuneta.


----------



## Gorguera (7 Jun 2022)

La escoria del vídeo que le da un aire a Willy Toledo no entiende muy bien el concepto de espacio personal.

Tu tienes libertad para grabar lo que te salga del cipote en la calle bajo libertad de periodismo, pero no la de invadir el espacio personal de otro e intentar amedrentar, acosar o atosigar mediante el contacto o cercanía física.

Aquí en España, por nuestra cultura euro-mediterránea tendemos a ser más dejados en respetar el área del otro, a acercarnos y pegarnos a veces a completos desconocidos, pero en países del norte esto lo tienen muy en cuenta, y si no hay ninguna confianza o no están los ánimos para ello, el invadir el espacio personal es contemplado como una agresión en sí misma.

Yo durante muchos años lo he visto como un rasgo propio de la faceta antisocial de los norteños, pero cuando ves escenas como la del vídeo, entiendes ya el por qué de esas costumbres

Sin ir más lejos @AYN RANDiano2 tiene en varios hilos sobre defensa personal y principios de supervivencia callejera, el tener muy presente la importancia de las distancias y el espacio personal.

En mi caso, el hombre del vídeo hubiese acabado con la nariz hundida en el cráneo de un cabezazo si me hace eso a mí o a mi mujer. Y hasta cierto punto, estarías respondiendo agresión con agresión. Alguno dirá que no hay "proporcionalidad", pero, ¿acaso alguien que reciba un empujón malintencionado de un energúmeno no está legitimado a soltarle un puñetazo?

De cualquier manera, estas cuestiones ni pasarán remotamente por la cabeza de psicópatas rojos como el del vídeo.


----------



## NXT (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no se yo ,
> si siempr estamos en el tema del que diran no vamos a solucionar nada.
> sin embargo la paliza de su vida
> y que lo ingresen en el hospital.
> ...



Desde luego, si sólo nos preocupáramos por el "qué dirán", el panorama político sería plenamente progre y feminazi, en eso no te falta razón. Sin embargo, no creo que una paliza vaya curar a este individuo de su fanatismo y estulticia, ni siquiera en parte. Más bien creo que se enrocará aun más en ésta. Eso sí, a lo mejor se lo pensaría dos veces antes de volver a dar el coñazo de esa forma.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ahora ellos determinan quien es o quien no de ultraderecha
> que nadie sabe que es
> 
> yo no les daria tanto poder.



Los que no deben tener poder son Podemos + PSOE.
Vox no va a arreglar nada pero pararían las tonterias.
Es simple. Tú me estás diciendo " No hagas nada por que todo va a seguir igual". Y yo te digo "No, porque no hacer nada es igual a darle el poder a Bolivarianos, separatistas, etarras, follamoros y comunistas ruinosos. Eso es mil veces peor que votar a Vox y que no puedan cumplir su programa".


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Ya tenéis nueva heroina. Panchita, gorda, lesbiana y rubia de bote. Viva VOX, la salvación de los españoles.



Que cansinos, de verdad.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Desde luego, si sólo nos preocupáramos por el "qué dirán", el panorama político sería plenamente progre y feminazi, en eso no te falta razón. Sin embargo, no creo que una paliza vaya curar a este individuo de su fanatismo y estulticia, ni siquiera en parte. Más bien creo que se enrocará aun más en ésta. Eso sí, a lo mejor se lo pensaría dos veces antes de volver a dar el coñazo de esa forma.



Lo hace por que se siente respaldado y en mayoría.
Necesita una hostia pero de realidad.
Que deje de sentirse superior y en mayoría.
Cada vez más gente pierde el miedo a decir que vota a Vox.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## FROM HELL (8 Jun 2022)

Me planta el móvil a mi a esa distancia de la cara y se alimenta con pajita hasta 2024.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Jun 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> La escoria del vídeo que le da un aire a Willy Toledo no entiende muy bien el concepto de espacio personal.
> 
> Tu tienes libertad para grabar lo que te salga del cipote en la calle bajo libertad de periodismo, pero no la de invadir el espacio personal de otro e intentar amedrentar, acosar o atosigar mediante el contacto o cercanía física.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Es lo mismo que ocurrio con el alcalde de Orense y la charo sindicalista, hace poco. 

Es lo que ocurre en todos los altercados en US cuando las cucarachas progres pretenden amedrentar o cancelar actos publicos. Nadie te va a pegar porque grites tus paridas para subnormales, lleves tus banderitas o te metas la bandera por el culo. Pero si haces lo del subnormal del video, te parten la cara en Colorado y en Islamabad.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los que no deben tener poder son Podemos + PSOE.
> Vox no va a arreglar nada pero pararían las tonterias.
> Es simple. Tú me estás diciendo " No hagas nada por que todo va a seguir igual". Y yo te digo "No, porque no hacer nada es igual a darle el poder a Bolivarianos, separatistas, etarras, follamoros y comunistas ruinosos. Eso es mil veces peor que votar a Vox y que no puedan cumplir su programa".



tu mismo ve y confia que las elecciones no estan amañadas
no se os puede sacar de ahi.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tu mismo ve y confia que las elecciones no estan amañadas
> no se os puede sacar de ahi.



No votes. No sirve de nada.
Irene Montero está ahí por un eclipse lunar.

Yo ya he pasado por lo de "no votes, no sirve de nada". Cuando Vox paralizó un dinero destinado a Centros de Menas y lo destinó a actualizar sistemas informáticos de los juzgados, sólo por eso ya me conformo.

¿Vox va a acabar con el paro? NO.
¿Vox va a expulsar todos los Menas? NO.
¿Voy a votar a Vox? Sí.


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



El dia menos pensado el @Penitenciagite!! Se nos cambia de bando.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> El dia menos pensado el @Penitenciagite!! Se nos cambia de bando.



El lado correcto de la História, el de la Libertad.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> No votes. No sirve de nada.
> Irene Montero está ahí por un eclipse lunar.
> 
> Yo ya he pasado por lo de "no votes, no sirve de nada". Cuando Vox paralizó un dinero destinado a Centros de Menas y lo destinó a actualizar sistemas informáticos de los juzgados, sólo por eso ya me conformo.
> ...



vota Indra
tu no votas


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> El dia menos pensado el @Penitenciagite!! Se nos cambia de bando.



Yo lo tenía en el ignore y el otro día me volvió a aparecer. Es una pesadilla.


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> vota Indra
> tu no votas



Tranquilo, aunque tú no votes, la progresía lo hará por tí. Aunque a tí te da lo mismo, lo misma y lo misme.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Jun 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Tranquilo, aunque tú no votes, la progresía lo hará por tí. Aunque a tí te da lo mismo, lo misma y lo misme.



no es la progresia
es el NWO a traves de Indra. 
se inventan los resultados
como se han inventado la pandemia


----------



## Sonico (8 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no es la progresia
> es el NWO a traves de Indra.
> se inventan los resultados
> como se han inventado la pandemia



Ah vale. No te entendía. Que no votas porque es mentira las votaciones.


----------

